# Driven sports-Frenzy.



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Has anybody tried this yet it's a replacement for Craze from driven sports it's got some good reviews on predator nutrition.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Just to clarify, the reviews mentioned above are found on our social media pages from a wide spectrum of people. We'd suggest checking them there to assure you of their authenticity.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a collection of some reviews:

http://forum.predatornutrition.com/forum/supplements/social-media-declares-frenzy-better-than-craze/


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I tried 1 scoop before yesterdays workout. For reference I have found that 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 scoops of craze to be the best for me.

Was very craze like in the fact that I didn't feel stimmed to fook but had to drag my **** outta the gym, I just wanted to keep training. Not quite as good as craze but keep in mind it was not an equivalent dose and I have been laid up with a bad stomach bug and this was my first session back afterwards, I did feel tired and a little worn out prior to taking it. It def helped big time with my workout, I know I would have struggled without something to pick me up. No crash afterwards just good energy that faded naturally. I will have the same dose as craze next workout and my feeling is it will be on par.

I ordered another tub yesterday. I am a recovering pre workout junkie, I have tried a lot of different products and to me craze was head and shoulders above all of them, I think this will be a good replacement but I'll reserve final judgement until I used it a couple more times.

Good tasting too, I have the orange


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Really want to try a sample of this.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

We expect to run out of stock sometime this month at which point there will be a 2-3 month delay for more to arrive. Once the next batch is produced there will be samples so for those who like to try before they buy you will get the chance in the summer


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

predatorN said:


> We expect to run out of stock sometime this month at which point there will be a 2-3 month delay for more to arrive. Once the next batch is produced there will be samples so for those who like to try before they buy you will get the chance in the summer


Do you use royal mail for delivery or DPD if you use royal mail i'll order but I'm at work all week so they are useless for me unless i have time off.


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I've just ordered and chosen the royal mail option.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Any bets on how long before the fda jump on this?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Any bets on how long before the fda jump on this?


They don't ship to the US so does not matter ha


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Very small serving size so does raise questions as to how effective it would be tbh. A 'full' dose (5g) creatine mono is bigger than the whole serving size for example and that's one of the ingredients included in the proprietary blend.

I've not tried it though and loved craze when it first came out so may give it a spin when there are samples available.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Been tempted to get this but still got a tub of pes enchanced to get through


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

User reviews are coming in online now.

http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/brand/driven-sports/driven-sports-frenzy-preworkout-325g/


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Why would you have creatine as the first ingredient in a proprietary blend? an ingredient I'm sure that most people supplement with already.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Rakim - People do not buy preworkouts for creatine. The stimulant complex is all important.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

If they don't buy it for that then why include it?

Does the creatine contribute to the stimulant complex? I am just intrigued by the recent spate of supplement companies including creatine in many of their pre-workout formulas and the reasoning behind it.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

How are people enjoying Frenzy?


----------



## The Sandman (Jan 17, 2014)

Used it twice now and gotta say that this is amazing. Great energy, drive and aggression with no comedown at all. Better than Craze in my book.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

I really like it, think I'm fairly sensitive to stims so 3/4 of a scoop is easily enough for me. Good natural feeling energy, good focus, and I train after work at nighttime, was worried I would have disturbed sleep but all has been well in that department.

I never tried craze so I can't compare it to that but I would definately say it's one of the best pre-workouts I have tried.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

rakim said:


> If they don't buy it for that then why include it?
> 
> Does the creatine contribute to the stimulant complex? I am just intrigued by the recent spate of supplement companies including creatine in many of their pre-workout formulas and the reasoning behind it.


Looks good on the label to people who don't know any better


----------



## The Sandman (Jan 17, 2014)

rakim said:


> If they don't buy it for that then why include it?
> 
> Does the creatine contribute to the stimulant complex? I am just intrigued by the recent spate of supplement companies including creatine in many of their pre-workout formulas and the reasoning behind it.


I think that's always been the case. With Creatine as little as 2-3g daily is enough to keep levels saturated (less for those eating red meat). As such even a gram here or there can help. Don't buy the story you MUST consume 5g daily of Creatine monohydrate as it's just people rounding up figures.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel like a lot of companies are using creatine to bulk up their servings/dose or using it as a crux to improve upon a profile that is not brilliant.

We know creatine is cheap even quality stuff like Creapure, so when paying good money for a preworkout etc which don't come cheap you expect premium ingredients....I know caffeine is used as it has and immediate effect and it proven to be useful pre-workout, creatine however is about muscle saturation and dose not need to be dosed immediately pre-workout.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have used it for 2 workouts now. 2 scoops each time.

I am unsure on it yet. There is some kind of stim in there for sure, but it doesn't give the psychoactive euphoria that Craze did.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Having said that I loved the Euphoria from Craze and if this any way recreates half of that....I will certainly be interested.


----------

